# What woods have you used to smoke with?



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

What woods have you used to smoke with?

I have used Alder and Cottonwood for trout and salmon
Maple for pork and white cheese
Hickory for wild goose, sausage, and cheese
Cherry for chicken
Mesquite for beef


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

looks like you got it about all covered, except maybe a little sassafras thrown in for a bit of a different taste...


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Pecan- pork, chicken, brisket and turkey


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Hickory, oak, pecan, apple, cherry, pear, plum, peach, mesquite.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm new to smoking but have used hickory, mesquite, and Apple....hickory makes my mouth water from the first puff of smoke....and I have yet to get anything that looks like you guys pictures.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

dialout said:


> I'm new to smoking but have used hickory, mesquite, and Apple....hickory makes my mouth water from the first puff of smoke....and I have yet to get anything that looks like you guys pictures.


Post up some pics sometime. We would love to see. I bet it looks better than you think. Plus you can get tons of help here on this forum.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I will...it's almost steelhead season, plus hunting starts in a few weeks too...I'm waiting for some sausage recipes to pop into the other thread


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Not hijacking, so will put up something on the other thread when I get them from my son. We make it at his place.


----------



## Leadsinker (Jun 24, 2013)

Apple and Hickory all day!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Hickory, oak cherry, mesquite, maple. All great for different uses.


----------



## Jtun5608 (Oct 21, 2014)

Pecan is my favorite hands down


----------

